# Export Mail vers Outlook



## dandrimontp (22 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

J'utilisais mail sous MAC OSX 10.8.2 pour consulter mes mails professionnels mais ne pouvant accéder à l'agenda partagé de ma collaboratrice, je suis passé sous Outlook (uniquement pour la partie professionnelle).

Le problème est que j'avais créé des dossiers avec des messages sous Mail et je souhaiterai les récupérer mais je ne sais pas comment.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider dans cette tâche ?

Par avance merci.


----------



## Aliboron (22 Janvier 2013)

Il est souvent bien utile de commencer par faire une recherche, on trouve souvent des fils traitant d'un sujet très voisin voire identique. Comme, dans le cas présent, celui-ci (avec des solutions).

Par ailleurs, puisqu'il est ici question de messagerie, pas vraiment de bureautique, on déplace vers "Internet et réseau", où ce fil sera plus à sa place


----------

